# FTA installer Salt Lake City?



## dahlemann (Oct 23, 2007)

Since FTA is hobbyists, was wondering if there are any FTA buffs in the Salt Lake area that would be willng to help me out just for the fun of it? 

Planning my first FTA with a 10 ft c / ku band dish.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't have any free time any more...haven't even got my own system working right now (had to take it apart for the painters). 
Send me a P.M. if you have questions, though.


----------

